# Baiting use



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

When you bait for coyotes, how long does it usually take for them to find the bait? I know there are posts on here about the type of baits to use, But I will ask this question anyway. I am thinking about using dog food, has anyone used this before and does it work? How long did it take for them to find it?


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

The few times I tried using bait, the raccoons got to it before the coyotes. The raccoons really like the cat food. I left a trail camera on a deer carcass last fall and it took the coyotes 3 days to find it. I had a skunk and raccoons on it the first night. The next day I had turkey vultures picking at the carcass. Seems the colder it is, the few other animals are out and getting to the bait.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

When I kill a hog, I will drag it to the closest bone pile on that particular place. I have seen it take a week before coyotes started on the carcass. Week before last, the sorry bastages started on one of my newborn calves as soon as it hit the ground.

:hunter:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry to here about the calf. I chased 2 off a calf in Oklahoma this year. They got to the bar ditch before I could get a bead on them.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Here in Illinois, if it's very cold then they might find it within a day or two. Other times it can take a week. For whatever reason, when I put out a hog they have easily been taking a couple weeks before feeding on it.


----------

